# Toughest Knicks of all time



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Toughest Knicks of all time:

Willis Reed= for historic and memorable reasons.
clyde= he was cool and tough
Cazzie Russell
Dick Barnett= perhaps the most underated Knick EVER.
Bernard King= few people would have been able to come back from those horrific Knee injuries.
Ken the animal bannister= he was mean and ugly
Marvin Websetr= see bannister
Ray Williams= he was a badass little sg/pg
Xavier mcdaniel= the combination of initmidating looks and actual strenght and athleticicsm made the XMAN perhaps the most toughest player ever in the NBA.
Charles Oakley- if you dont know why, than you really dont know your Knick history. I could go on and on why Oak is tough
Anthony Mason= ranks second to the XMAN with intimidation factor. this dude was ripped and strong as hell as well and a bit crazy which made him more intimidating
John starks= see oakley
anthony Bonner= tough athletic SF/pf who didnt backdown
Ewing= he is a warrior period which makes him tough
my all time Toughest Knick is Johhny Newman. J-New as Jim Karvellas radio voice of the Knicks used to call him was the most FEARLESS player ever. He used to attack the basket with reckless abandon, NEVER back down from an opposing player. He would throw his body all over the place on the court with no fear of the consequences to his body. he would try to dunk on all 5 opponents once he got a step in the lane. great 3 point shooter who never hesitated or feared missign a shot or taking a shot.. To you younger Knicks fans, you would have LOVED johhny Newman. he was part of the "bomb squad" with Mark Jackson, rod strickland, gerald wilkens, trent tucker, and gerald henderson who drained so many threes they were dubbed the bomb squad during the 1987 season.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Growing up I was a Nets fan but did watch a few Knicks game, they don't tougher than Oakley.

-Petey


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i vote bernard king for his series against the celtics with his dislocated fingers. thank god for espn classic, king was a monster.

aha, remember when johnny newman started alongside marbury in jersey...thats when i used to feel bad for the nets, now......


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

toughest Knick???Had to be the Xman..the guy was nuts and could back it up..

toughest knick team had to be the one that pushed the bulls to 7 when nobody expected it

Ewing,Oakley,mason,Xman,starks...not sure who played the point..jackson??Harper??Who was another tough guy


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

It's oak. Anyone who can throw down with Shaq and Barkley and who pops I think it was outlaw in the face because he owed him money, is as tough as they get.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

wasnt outlaw....it was tyrone hill,who is alot softer than bo outlaw.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

truth said:


> wasnt outlaw....it was tyrone hill,who is alot softer than bo outlaw.


You're right it was Tyrone Hill I was very tired, my bad on the inaccuracies.:




si.com said:


> *SI.com: You liked to send a message early. Sometimes very early, like when you were suspended for punching Jeff McInnis, then of the Los Angeles Clippers, during a morning shoot around. What was that all about?
> 
> CO: There were a few guys -- McInnis, Tyrone Hill -- they're just bums. They should be glad to just be able to walk around anywhere these days. I'll see them again.
> *


*

Tyrone hill pre injury in my opinion is just as tough as bo outlaw. However, in this case I don't think it matters who Oak was hitting. Both of them would have folded like cheap furniture.*


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

who else? oakley by a mile.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Bernard King no question about it


----------

